# Reducing table size



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Morning all wondering if anyone has reduced the table size in their motorhome.We have a hymer 508 with fixed table and find although the table slides four different ways great idea.Getting in from the habitation area to the cab or vice versa is a bit tight.There are only two of us ever in the van so less table top area should not be a problem.Thanks if anyone can help.
Presto


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Presto,

Yes I have on my Knaus Sun Ti 600LF. The table also moved every which way and dropped down to make an extra bed. Trouble was that it was a massive barrier to using the MH with two people and I knew I couldn't live with it.

Rather than cut the existing one down, I removed just the table top so it could be replaced if I sell the MH, then made a template for a smaller top out of high quality plywood I had in the garage left over from a kitchen job. 

I intended to prove the size and shape first, then get a local laminate place to make up one the same size. However the ply one was so good that I gave it five coats of varnish and it is now the permanent one. 

I can now sit more people round it and get by it and use the kitchen when it is up, or down with a person sleeping on it. Best single improvement I have made to the MH.

I can send you pics or any other details if you want if you PM me

regards Andrew


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have taken the fixed table out and replaced it with 2 different size table tops and chrome stands that drop into a chrome shoe set in the floor. ( sorry I know they have a name but I cannot remember). The small top comes out for snacks, the large one for meals. After a practice we found we needed 2 legs for the large table as it wobbled. We have also had a couple of small corner shelves put in, just large enough for a cup of tea. It means that when travelling we have a clear walkway from front to back.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

presto said:


> Morning all wondering if anyone has reduced the table size in their motorhome.We have a hymer 508 with fixed table and find although the table slides four different ways great idea.Getting in from the habitation area to the cab or vice versa is a bit tight.There are only two of us ever in the van so less table top area should not be a problem.Thanks if anyone can help.
> 
> We are having the same problem in our Rapido we are thinking of removing the table and using a fold up one, if we can find a suitable/stable enough one
> 
> Gary


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We have done the same. Removed our table completely with base, there is no hole in floor. We now have a Fiamma tripod with pole (pole was 99p on ebay) and I bought a circular top from Magnum Motorhomes and the fixings. When we need a larger table, not very often, we bring in our Crespo table which is usually used outside.

For travelling table top slides under mattress and the tripod pole is held, behind passenger seat against upright, by velcro straps. 

Jan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I recall the doc {Kevin] relating removing the table from his Hymer.
The table support went through the floor and was bolted to the chassis with a large clamp which took a lot of effort to remove. When that was done he decided to cut the table to the new size and only discoverng as he did it that it was hollow.
It is quite a good story when you have had a few beers placing them on the stand alone Ikea table he now uses.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bozzer said:


> We now have a Fiamma tripod with pole (pole was 99p on ebay) and I bought a circular top from Magnum Motorhomes and the fixings.
> Jan


Hi Jan

To complete the job and make it even more versatile you could sink a Fiamma socket into the floor and drop the pole into that. It would be more stable than the tripod (which is very useful outside I expect).

A further refinement is to get an offset pole and put its socket and clamp at the end of a seat base, if your van allows this. We have both sorts of pole and two tables - one about half a metre square and the other a bit smaller, rectangular, and with an offset socket underneath. (Hope this makes sense?)

We almost never use our big folding-leg table because there are so many combinations we can choose. By using one or both tables and rotating the offset pole, nearly every situation can be catered for quickly and easily, and with no knees banging into folding table legs. :roll:

Dave


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Reducing Table Size*

Hi
I have a new Hymer B694 which has a lovely table but so restricting!!
I have just replaced it with a Fiamma tube and table top. The difference is amazing. If you use a Fiamma tripod as well, you can then use the table outside. Simple!!!!!
Regards
Alshymer


----------

